

Weak Consistency and CAP Implications - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2010/06/24/weak-consistency-and-cap-implications/

======
makmanalp
>> Finally, if you are working under weak consistency, it is also worth noting
that it is not a matter of picking just a single strategy. Depending on the
context, the application layer can choose a different set of requirements for
each data object!

This is the part that is the most important. You don't have to try to
pigeonhole your application to fit into CA, CP or AP. You can say things like
"writes to the user's profile must propagate everywhere instantly" or "status
updates can appear a little late, no biggie.". You have significant
flexibility in the amount of consistency you impose on a per query basis.

